# Kimber Rimfire .22 LR



## Beebled (Jul 31, 2006)

What does everything think of it? I have a great chance to get one for a great price. Accurate? Reliable?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just was reading an artical about them, I dont think you can find a better .22 anyware. They were about a $1000.00 dollars however!!


----------



## NECoyoteHunter (Jun 13, 2006)

I've owned a Kimber 22. They are very nice rifles. Very accurate also. You will not be disappointed. It was too nice looking, though, to take in the field. So I sold it and have a Volquartsen 22 WMR on order for nighttime **** calling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My brother paid $1000 for his Kimber and thought it was OK. Then he purchased a used BRNO (maybe goofed up the name there) from Scheels for $450. It shoots circles around the Kimber. 
I don't know, I carry a Kimber 1911 45cal on duty, and I am not that impressed with Kimber. I think your paying for the name. Also, my worked over Ruger 10/22 I think will outshoot my brothers Kimber. A semi auto should never outshoot a bolt.
I will have to say my son's 1911 Kimber does shoot very good. At least it outshoots the springfields, and nearly anything will outshoot the Colt's I have had.


----------



## Beebled (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I did get that Kimber, and all I have to say is WOW  . This thing shoot so very accurately (especially with some Green Tags).

Does anyone have a preference for ammunition when it comes to target shooting?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Greentags are the best. However, the Remington Hollow Points blow up gofers the best..
Bandhunter


----------

